# Salsa Vaya versus Salsa Casseroll for commuting



## CoastieTX (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm still trying to narrow down my choices for what will be used primarily as an all-weather commuter in the Seattle area. I've been commuting a while now on a rigid 29er and enjoy it enough to justify having a dedicated commuter.

My commute is 75% pavement, and 25% dirt hardpack MUP which honestly wouldn't be rougher than a paved road in marginal condition. I've ridden enough bikes now to know that 25c tires, or smaller, are a no-go.

So, I'm looking for something zippy and road-oriented, but with comfortable, traffic-friendly geometry and fenders. Looking at both the Vaya and Casseroll, I can't help but think the Casseroll will be the quicker bike of the two, while the Vaya could handle more "abuse" but be slower. But, the Vaya offers disc brakes..

I have no major hills to descend on my commute, so maybe discs aren't that big of a deal, but they're probably nice to have anyways. However, the Casseroll seems like a quicker, more proper road bike. See the dilemma?

I was wondering if you guys, that have been doing the commuting thing for longer than me, could give me your advice. It seems like discs would be really nice to have, yet I see plenty of people riding in the rain around here without them...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey there--I commute year-round in Seattle too. I just use rim brakes. I tried a bike with discs and it didn't rock my world. I think they'd be great in mud or rough offroad stuff.

Have you considered a Surly Long Haul Trucker?

The Casseroll is a nice bike. I had one briefly. If you put a rack and panniers on it I think it'd be a good commuter and feel like a zippy road bike. If I recall correctly it takes 28mm tires with fenders. I don't know much about the Vaya but bet it will take a bigger tire (as will the Long Haul Trucker).


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

don't know the vaya, but you could always do a 'mullet' (front disc, rear caliper) on the casseroll, either as an initial build or later on if/when you decide you really need the discs... 29er mtn bikes (specifically karate monkey et al) might be another possibility, altho these are prob not as good options


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Might look at the Civia Bryant. Salsa/Civia are both QBP brands and it looks to be exactly the same frame as the Vaya but is drilled for caliper brakes. Nice to have the option to go either way, although I personally loved disc brakes when I lived in Portland. The extra braking power/modulation in the wet was only part of the equation for me, what I really liked was the ease of adjustment and freedom from that horrible grey brake dust water that gets all over everything!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Eben said:


> Might look at the Civia Bryant. Salsa/Civia are both QBP brands and it looks to be exactly the same frame as the Vaya but is drilled for caliper brakes. Nice to have the option to go either way, although I personally loved disc brakes when I lived in Portland. The extra braking power/modulation in the wet was only part of the equation for me, what I really liked was the ease of adjustment and freedom from that horrible grey brake dust water that gets all over everything!


Bad Civia review in the latest Bicycle Quarterly. I don't know if it's the same model.


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

I built a commuter bike based on the Casseroll. I live in the Seattle area (Newcastle). For me, I preferred the Casseroll as I have some climbs on the way home and did not want a heavier bike. With a rack and fenders, the Casseroll is heavy enough that I would not ride it with my friends on winter rides if possible. Just does not climb as well. For me, disc brakes were not important. My commute is paved, and occasionally rough, and is about 29 miles rt. 
I have gone through several sets of tires (not due to wear). The Panaracer 28mm I had kept flatting, but there was no sign of a cause (glass, metal, etc.). I think the flexible sidewalls and stiffer tread just ate up the tubes. I then went to a Schwalbe Marathon Plus, and that was too stiff and took some of the fun out of it. Settled on Continental Gatorskins (25mm) and it is more fun to ride again.


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

I recently built up a Soma Double Cross DC for commuting (Woodinville to Bellevue). Avid BB7 discs. It's been a good ride...


----------

